# 2008 F350 6.4 diesel Alternator



## six4powerstroke (Aug 26, 2010)

I have an 08 f350 6.4 diesel and my alternator took a crap on me yesterday while plowing/salting. I took it apart today and the think has a dime size burn mark on it. I have a 8' 6 pro plus western and 1.5yd salt dogg spreader and light bar on my truck. Anyone else with these similar issues??


----------



## mrv8outboard (Dec 29, 2009)

Did the truck have the snow plow prep package? When you said you took it a part...were is the dime size spot. Any pictures? Do not cheap out when choosing repair parts.


----------



## six4powerstroke (Aug 26, 2010)

no plow package. I got an oem form ford yesterday and replaced it.


----------



## six4powerstroke (Aug 26, 2010)

here is a pic


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

wow looks like a meltdown


----------

